# CTTC meeting this friday @ 7:30 PM



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2011)

Come one
Come all
Spend a night in africa
Within the comfort of the arboretum
Meeting starts @ 7:30
The Turtle Boutique, and Kids' Corner Will Be Available
Goodies and Drinks On Hand, Thanks To Pam

Hope To See You All At This

Fun, Visual Event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will also be holding a door prize raffle of something cute and neat I found, if you want to know what it is you will just have to show up.

LA Arboretum in arcadia meeting starts 7:30 sharp (J/K)

Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2011)

UPDATE

To everyone our african adventure has been moved to july,

Tomorrow Evening, We Will Be Honored To Present
DILLON HENNON
Curator Of The Huntington Glass Greenhouse.
He Will Give A Talk On Plants, So Get Your Gardening
And Plant Questions Ready!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 24, 2011)

So is anyone else going? bonus you will get to meet me, I know excited huh? Hope to see a lot of you there and have a great day.


----------

